# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  جایی برای شروع و مشاوره و برنامه ریزی....هر سوالی داری میتونی اینجا بپرسی

## Neo.Healer

سلام  :Y (506): 
خوبین همگی؟

اول بدبین ها+فاز منفی ها خداحافظ  :Yahoo (22): 

 دلم واس تاپیک زدن تنگ شده بود......خب غرض از مزاحمت!
خیلی وقته توی فکرشم ک پیج و کانال برای کنکوریای ۹۹ بزنم بخصوص برای نظام قدیم ک شرایط خاصی دارن هم برای برنامه ریزی هم مشاوره هم اینک من خودم پشت کنکور موندم و از شرایط خاص و مشکلاتی ک هست باخبرم (دوسال هم پشت موندم یعنی کنکور اولم ۹۶ بود البته ۹۷ پزشکی قبول شدم) و بتونم به بقیه کمک کنم 
+یه جمعی بشه ک حالا بعضیا میگن رقابت باشه یجور باشه ک به حرف زدن و اینا نرسه بخصوص ک من دیگ قرار نیس کنکور بدم و میتونم نظارت داشته باشم روی اینچیزا (چون برای کنکوریا طرح قالی و موکت هم جذابه!) 

خب 
فعلا ک خبری از پیج و کانال نیست :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (20):  
یعنی چون دوران سرنوشت سازیه تصمیم گرفتم یمدت بصورت امتحانی تاپیک بزنم بعد اگ دیدم میشه برسه به اونا 
البته چون خیلی از کنکوریا گوشی ندارن من همیشه اینجا هم هستم ..... و قضیه ی پیج و کانال صرفا برای بعضی از کنکوریاس ک بهم پ.خ میگن اینجا اذیت میشن از نظر پیام دادن و دیر میاد و اینا 

الان قصدم از این تاپیک اینکه:
اولا هر سوال درسی مشاوره ای دارین بپرسین 
دوما در مورد روش خوندن هر سوالی بود در خدمتم 
سوما در مورد منابع نظام قدیم سوالی بود بپرسید چون هنوز نظام جدیدا بررسی نکردم 
چهارما اشکال برنامه ریزی دارین بپرسین....بهرحال روش برنامه ریزی فقط یمدل ک نیس شاید یه اشکالی داشته باشی ک با یه سبک دیگ برنامه ریزی بتونی مشکلت رو حل کنی
پنجما برنامه ریزی شخصی و خصوصی ک بحثش جداس کلا 

امیدوارم تاپبک براتون مفید باشه و سال دیگ اسم منم توی مصاحبه ی انجمنتون بیارین :Y (467):  :Y (467):  :Y (467):

----------


## Neo.Healer



----------


## Neo.Healer

برای مهمون هایی ک این تاپیکو در آینده قرارا ببینن اگ سوالی هست و شرایط موجوده عضو بشین 
در غیر اینصورت من اگ این تاپیک مفید بود پیج و کانل هم میزنم و هم توی این تاپیک هم تاپیک جدید لینکش قرار میدم ک بتونید استفاده بکنین 
شب همگی بخیر 
انشاءالله ک بهتربن سال کنکوریتونو بگذرونین و بترکونین

----------


## S-A

سلام من در مورد منابعم سوال دارم که کدوم باید بزارم کنار ،
بپرسم ؟؟

----------


## Blue.moon

Eshghe mani....mn soalamo zaidan mikham ye tip bandi knm badesh mozahemet sham

----------


## Ordijahannam

یچیزی میگم اسپم نیس حقیقته!با این همه تاپیکای حاشیه ای بنظرت میشه شروع کرد؟همشونم دارن به شدت نظام قدیمو میکوبن:/

----------


## Ali_Alfred

سلام 
خسته نباشید

می تونه یه حرکت خوب باشه

به نظرمن واسه نظام قدیمی هایی که قصد شرکت تو کنکور 99رو دارند می تونید بهترین منابع رو معرفی کنید

البته من خودم دیگه کنکوری نیستم
درمورد منابع اگه کمکی بتونم  بکنم درخدمتم

موفق باشید

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام من در مورد منابعم سوال دارم که کدوم باید بزارم کنار ،
> بپرسم ؟؟


سلام 
نظام جدید یا قدیم؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> Eshghe mani....mn soalamo zaidan mikham ye tip bandi knm badesh mozahemet sham


مراحمی گلم

----------


## Neo.Healer

> یچیزی میگم اسپم نیس حقیقته!با این همه تاپیکای حاشیه ای بنظرت میشه شروع کرد؟همشونم دارن به شدت نظام قدیمو میکوبن:/


آره میشه 
انجمن همیشه ازین تاپیکا هست 
فقط چند نفرن ک دارن نظام قدیمو میکوبن اگ به اسم کاربری ها دقت کنی معلومه اونام بیشتر نظام جدیدن ک متاسفانه اکثرا بشدت بی ادب و گستاخن بعضی هم حتما یه سودی براسون داره 
اما 
اینجا فضای مجازیه حرف احدالناسی جلوی هدفت نباید مهم باشه.....اصلا اون تاپیکا نرو......خیلی راحت از حرف بقیه رد شو 
اگ بخوای جلوی چند نفر ک حتی نمیدونی کین و کجان کم بیاری و از هدفت بگذری چطور میخوای پزشک (یا هر رشته ای ک هدفته) خوبی بشی و با مشکلات و سختی هاش بجنگی؟!

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام 
> خسته نباشید
> 
> می تونه یه حرکت خوب باشه
> 
> به نظرمن واسه نظام قدیمی هایی که قصد شرکت تو کنکور 99رو دارند می تونید بهترین منابع رو معرفی کنید
> 
> البته من خودم دیگه کنکوری نیستم
> درمورد منابع اگه کمکی بتونم  بکنم درخدمتم
> ...


سلام
در مورد منابع عصر امل توضیح میدم چون نمیخوام صرفا دوتا منبع مشهورو بگم و میخوام برای افراد ضعیف متوسط و قوی جدا بگم برای بعضی درسا زیاد میشه با کامپیوتر آن میشم ک کامل بنویسم
ممنون ازتون

----------


## WallE06

سلام علیکم :Yahoo (4): 

سوال من :  چطور از تابستون بخونیم ولی خسته نشیم ؟
خیلیارو میبینم از تیرشروع میکنن به خوندن ولی فکرمیکنم کارشون مسخرس و بعدن می برن

نظام قددیم تجرب :Yahoo (35):

----------


## S-A

> سلام 
> نظام جدید یا قدیم؟


نظام قدیم

----------


## zaaaahra

من رشته م ریاضی بوده زیستو خوندم همش راحت بود به جز مسائل ژنتیک ک به نظرم بی معلم برا من ریاضی سخته فهمشون استاد خوب میشناسی بتونم دی وی دی بخرم ؟ژنتیک کامل میخوام .بعد از کی دوره میکردی ؟چند بار دوره کردی ؟تکنیکات برا سرعتی زدن تستا چی بود ؟ برا همه درسا منظورم بودا .ممنونم .

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام علیکم
> 
> سوال من :  چطور از تابستون بخونیم ولی خسته نشیم ؟
> خیلیارو میبینم از تیرشروع میکنن به خوندن ولی فکرمیکنم کارشون مسخرس و بعدن می برن
> 
> نظام قددیم تجرب


سلام
قدم به قدم بخون .
اوناییک میگی تابستون خیلی میخونن خودشونو تحت فشار میذارن به خیال اینک بهترین جمع بندی پایه بدارن 
اما بعدا بدن تفریح میخواد و میبره 
الان تابستونه از روزی ۳ساعت شروع کن به تفریح حقیقی اهمیت بده پارک برو بیرون برو بعد چند روز نیم ساعت بذار روی ساعت مزالعا ات و همینطور تا آخر 
اینجوری بدنت عادت میکنه و کم نمیاره 
تابستون به اندازه درس باید تفریحم کرد 
در اصل درس خوندن تابستون برای پیدا کردن بهترین شیوه های مطالعه و برنامه ریزیه و ایجاد یه پایه ی درسیه نه خوندن کامل پایه ها

----------


## Neo.Healer

> نظام قدیم


چون منابع نظام قدیم بجز دست دوم الان نایابه اسم همه ی منابعت بنویس ک از بینشون بهترین ها گلچین کنیم و اگ خیلی نیاز شد دست دوم بگیری

----------


## Neo.Healer

> من رشته م ریاضی بوده زیستو خوندم همش راحت بود به جز مسائل ژنتیک ک به نظرم بی معلم برا من ریاضی سخته فهمشون استاد خوب میشناسی بتونم دی وی دی بخرم ؟ژنتیک کامل میخوام .بعد از کی دوره میکردی ؟چند بار دوره کردی ؟تکنیکات برا سرعتی زدن تستا چی بود ؟ برا همه درسا منظورم بودا .ممنونم .


بنظرم سی دی زیست فلم چی استادش خوبا قیمتش هم مناسبه با گمونم آقای کرامت بود توَیحش در حد دبیر کلاسه اما با انیمیشن ک خیلی بهتر یاد میگیری 
در مورد دوره با برنامه راهبردی انجام میدادم اما خیلی زیاد نبود دفعاتش بجز جمع بندی نهایی ک خب اون جداس و بشدت مهم 
تکنیک اصلی حل تست زیاده ک توی محاسبات فرز بشی 
برای زیست و ترجمه عربی رد گزینه خیلی مهمه 
برای ریاضی و فیزیک دیدن تیپ های مختلف سوال 
برای آرایه تمرین زیاد تست و آشنایی کامل با مفهوم آرایه ها 
کنکور بیشتر یه مسابقه ی تمرینیه یعنی هرچی بیشتر تست بزنی و تمرین کنی بیشتر موفق میشی....به خیلی از تکنیک های من درآوردی اعتقاد ندارم چون از یه جایی به بعد تعدادشون انقد زیاد میشه ک قاطی کنی و هیچی به هیچی

----------


## elhameli

سلام
کسی که فنی حرفه ای بوده بهتره نظام قدیم بخونه یا نظام جدید ؟؟ میخواد کنکور تجربی بده !

----------


## S-A

تو همه ی درسا یک منبع دارم ،منظورم این بود ک اگر مناسب نیست یک منبع دیگ بهم معرفی کنید،سطحمم فک کنم متوسط باشه 

زیست گاج نقره ای جامع درسنامه نداره،دوم نشرالگو
شیمی مبتکران 
فیزیک گاج نقره ای 
رباضی گاج نقره ای پیش ،سوم ،دوم 
حس میکنم دومش خوب نیس
عربی گاج( عربی کامل )
دینی گاج نقره ای 
زبان گاج  جامع ،سوم مبتکران 
ادبیات گاج موضعی ،قرابت هامون سبطی 
امار خط ویژه 
هندسه ندارم 

سوال بعدیم اینه این تابستونو چیا رو بخونم دقیقا ،اگر امکانش هست برام مشخص کنید
ممنون

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام
> کسی که فنی حرفه ای بوده بهتره نظام قدیم بخونه یا نظام جدید ؟؟ میخواد کنکور تجربی بده !


سلام
نظام جدید 
چون هم نظام تغییر کرده و کنکور مجدد نظام قدیم نخواهد بود هم منابعش دیگ تجدید چاپ نشده 
هم مطالب جدید کم حجم تره احتمالا ممکنه توی ژنتیک و بعضی مسائل درس های اختصاصی به مشکل بر میخورید ک اینا کامل از نظام جدید حذف شدن

----------


## Neo.Healer

> تو همه ی درسا یک منبع دارم ،منظورم این بود ک اگر مناسب نیست یک منبع دیگ بهم معرفی کنید،سطحمم فک کنم متوسط باشه 
> 
> زیست گاج نقره ای جامع درسنامه نداره،دوم نشرالگو...........................گاج نقره ای کار کنید در کنارش خط ویژه کار کنید بعنوان درسنامه کامل
> شیمی مبتکران ..............عالیه در کنارش برای دوران جمع بندی موج آزمون کار کنید
> فیزیک گاج نقره ای ‌............کامل و عالی
> رباضی گاج نقره ای پیش ،سوم ،دوم ...........ریاضی این منبع کامله و اگر باهاش نتیجه گرفتید (بقولی زبون کتاب براتون راحت و قابل قبوله) باهاش ادامه بدین در غیر اینصورت خیلی سبز جامع بگیرید یا خط ویژه بگیرید اول خط ویژه بخونید بعد تست های گاج توسی رو بزنید
> حس میکنم دومش خوب نیس
> عربی گاج( عربی کامل )..........خوبه
> دینی گاج نقره ای ..........عالیه در کنارش اگر ممکن باشه لقمه آیات تهیه کنید
> ...


منابع رو بالا گفتم کنار هر درس 
ادبیات آرایه 
عربی اول دبیرستان 
دینی هیچی 
زبان لغت تمرین کنید از پیش 
ریاضی معادله نامعادله مثلثات تابع انواع تابع به ترتیب و تا هرجا رسید 
زیست ژنتیک 
فیزیک اگر قرار هست حرکت و دینامیک بخونید اینارو بخونید اگر حذف کردین خازن و مدار بخونید 
شیمی فصل۱و۲و۳و۴ دوم با ۱ سوم تا هرجا رسید

----------


## WallE06

> تو همه ی درسا یک منبع دارم ،منظورم این بود ک اگر مناسب نیست یک منبع دیگ بهم معرفی کنید،سطحمم فک کنم متوسط باشه 
> 
> زیست گاج نقره ای جامع درسنامه نداره،دوم نشرالگو
> شیمی مبتکران 
> فیزیک گاج نقره ای 
> رباضی گاج نقره ای پیش ،سوم ،دوم 
> حس میکنم دومش خوب نیس
> عربی گاج( عربی کامل )
> دینی گاج نقره ای 
> ...



زدین تو کار گاج ها :Yahoo (4): 
ازخود گاج بیشتر گاج دارین :Yahoo (4):

----------


## S-A

> منابع رو بالا گفتم کنار هر درس 
> ادبیات آرایه 
> عربی اول دبیرستان 
> دینی هیچی 
> زبان لغت تمرین کنید از پیش 
> ریاضی معادله نامعادله مثلثات تابع انواع تابع به ترتیب و تا هرجا رسید 
> زیست ژنتیک 
> فیزیک اگر قرار هست حرکت و دینامیک بخونید اینارو بخونید اگر حذف کردین خازن و مدار بخونید 
> شیمی فصل۱و۲و۳و۴ دوم با ۱ سوم تا هرجا رسید


خیلی کامل بود ممنون   
فقط خط ویژه امار کافیه اخه تستاش کمه ؟؟؟

----------


## S-A

> زدین تو کار گاج ها
> ازخود گاج بیشتر گاج دارین


خخخخخخخ  اره همش گاجه

----------


## Neo.Healer

> خیلی کامل بود ممنون ������  
> فقط خط ویژه امار کافیه اخه تستاش کمه ؟؟؟


خواهش میکنم
آمار فک کنم منظورت از خط ویژه همون گاج توسیشه .....در کل برای آمار تست زیادی لازم نیس درس آسونیه مفاهیم رو بفهمی با تست کم کافی و عالیه

----------


## bits

من نظام قدیم تجربیم امسال رفتم سر جلسه ولی هیچی نخونده بودم. میخوام 99 کنکور بدم . به نظرتون کتابای نظام قدیممو بفروشم نظام جدید بخرم شروع کنم واسه کنکور نظام جدید یا وایسم ؟

----------


## S-A

> خواهش میکنم
> آمار فک کنم منظورت از خط ویژه همون گاج توسیشه .....در کل برای آمار تست زیادی لازم نیس درس آسونیه مفاهیم رو بفهمی با تست کم کافی و عالیه


منظورم گاج توسی امار نیست ،خط ویژه ش ک مال جمع بندیه وجلد نارنجی رنگی داره 
همین کافیه ؟؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> منظورم گاج توسی امار نیست ،خط ویژه ش ک مال جمع بندیه وجلد نارنجی رنگی داره 
> همین کافیه ؟؟


خط ویژه ک جامعه نه فقط آمار 
اگ اینو داری ک خیلییی عالی و کامله و بهترین روش هارو گفته ...همینو دوبار کار کن هرچی سوال آمار بدن میزنی

----------


## Neo.Healer

> من نظام قدیم تجربیم امسال رفتم سر جلسه ولی هیچی نخونده بودم. میخوام 99 کنکور بدم . به نظرتون کتابای نظام قدیممو بفروشم نظام جدید بخرم شروع کنم واسه کنکور نظام جدید یا وایسم ؟


هنوز معلوم نیس ک کنکوری های نظام قدیم ۹۹ حق انتخاب بدن یا نه 
بنظرم یمدت صبر کنید تا تکلیفش مشخص بشه بعد کتابای نظتم جدید بخرین ک اگ یه وقت خدای نکرده قبول نکردن به مشکل برنخورید 
اما اگ حق انتخاب دادن با توجه به اینک چیزی نخوندین نظام جدید شرکت کنید

----------


## bits

> هنوز معلوم نیس ک کنکوری های نظام قدیم ۹۹ حق انتخاب بدن یا نه 
> بنظرم یمدت صبر کنید تا تکلیفش مشخص بشه بعد کتابای نظتم جدید بخرین ک اگ یه وقت خدای نکرده قبول نکردن به مشکل برنخورید 
> اما اگ حق انتخاب دادن با توجه به اینک چیزی نخوندین نظام جدید شرکت کنید


اگه یه وقت قسمت های غیر مشترک نظام قدیم رو حذف کردن و حق انتخاب هم دادن کدوم نظام رو انتخاب کنم؟

----------


## S-A

بازم ممنون 
عذر میخام خستتون کردم اینقد پرسیدم اخرین سوالمه
  ،قرابت گاج تستاش درس به درسه بعضیا میگن خوب نیس درس به درس براش تست بزنی نظر شماچیه ؟؟؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> اگه یه وقت قسمت های غیر مشترک نظام قدیم رو حذف کردن و حق انتخاب هم دادن کدوم نظام رو انتخاب کنم؟


با توجه به وضعیت امسال باز نظام جدید 
البته اگ معدل تاثیرش قطعی شد همون نظام قدیم بمونید اما در کل چون نظام جدید الان اصلیه و براش فرصت دوباره هم هست و کنکور ۹۸ هم با اینک نظام قدیمم بود اما واقعا میشه گف ۹۰٪ نظام جدیدو در نظر گرفته بودن بهتره نظام جدید شرکت کنید

----------


## Neo.Healer

> بازم ممنون 
> عذر میخام خستتون کردم اینقد پرسیدم اخرین سوالمه
>   ،قرابت گاج تستاش درس به درسه بعضیا میگن خوب نیس درس به درس براش تست بزنی نظر شماچیه ؟؟؟


خواهش میکنم هر سوالی بود من در خدمتم 
قرابت گاج جزو بهترین های موجوده 
در ضمن این کتاب با وجود درس به درس بودن به شکلی کار کرده ک براش عیب محسوب نمیشه و موضوعی بودن رو هم در نظر گرفته 
وقتی آزمون آزمایشی هم شرکت کنید بصورت چند درسه و جمع بندی تست قرابت کار میکنید ک کامل بشه مهارتتون 
بیشتر رتبه برترا گاج موضوعی داشتن

----------


## Neo.Healer

من قرار بود عصر فهرست منابع نظام قدیم تجربی رو بذارم اما متاسفانه آدم ک کنکورش تموم میشه خانواده میخوان نهایت استفاده ی کوزت مانند رو ازش بکنن تا قبل شروع دانشگاه :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (12): 
در نتیجه وقت نشد واقعا....از همگی معذرت میخوام انشاءالله فردا قرار میدم

----------


## sis.b

به به چه خوب.زیست ای کیو چطوره نظام قدیم؟یکی منو لایک کنه تاپیکو گم نکنم

----------


## mahoor_j

سلام خدمت شما دوست عزیز و خیلی ممنون که به فکر افتادید  :Yahoo (1): 
راستش من کنکوری 99 هستم نظام جدید(اولین باریه که کنکور میدم) و اصلا امکان مشاور داشتن رو ندارم 
یکی از مشکلاتم هم اینه که نمیتونم منبع درست رو انتخاب کنم (خیلی هم جست و جو کردم ولی خب خیلی سردرگمم)
خیلی میترسم که نتونم منبع درست رو انتخاب کنم و همینجوری الکی تصمیم بگیرم
خودتون میدونین که منبع خیلی تاثیرگذاره
اگه لازمه بدونین ریاضی سطحم یه خورده ضعیفه ولی می تونم خوب بفهمش 
زیست هم خوبه 
فیزیکم نسبت به بقیه دروسم قویترم
شیمی هم که یه کم قسمت مسائل مشکل دارم
دروس عمومی هم سطحم خوبه
-
راستی اگه مشکلی نیس میتونین راجبه برنامه ریزی یه خورده توضیح بدین؟ مثلا توی تابستون روی چه درسایی تمرکز کنیم؟ یا اینکه چه زمانی برای تست زنی مناسبه؟ بلافاصله بعد از مطالعه یا یه چند روز بعد؟ 
-
خیلی ممنون میشم اگه کمک کنید واقعا نیاز دارم 
براتون آرزوی موفقیت می کنم ^^

----------


## mahoor_j

سلام 
میشه به من در انتخاب کتابام کمک کنین 
اولین باریه که کنکور میدم تجربی هستم 
ممنون میشم کمک کنین 
ریاضی سطحم یه خورده ضعیفه 
فیزیکم بین دروس تخصصی بهتره
زیستمم خوبه
شیمی که فقط قسمت مسائل مشکل دارم
عمومی هاهم خوب هستم
من توانایی مشاور گرفتن و اینا رو ندارم و واقعا سردرگمم...

----------


## Neo.Healer

> به به چه خوب.زیست ای کیو چطوره نظام قدیم؟یکی منو لایک کنه تاپیکو گم نکنم


من نقل کردم دیگ گم نمیکنید 
خیلی خوبه اما برای آیکیو اصلا سنجشی عمل نکنید من زیستم خوبه اما اگ سنجشی نگا کنیم آیکیو از شمازشی هاش (نه بقیه) ۵۰٪ هم نمیزنم فقط بهش بعنوان درسنامه نگا کنی ک نکات ریزم یادت بده عالیه 
درضمن بعد یمدت اگ حس کردی از زیست زده شدی بخاطر کندی پیشرفت بذارش کنار و فقط یسری فصل های مهمو استفاده کن 
در کل برای زیست نیاز حتمی به آیکیو نیس اما خط ویژه عالیه

----------


## Linomis

سلام من نظام جدیدم و ۹۹ اولین کنکوریه که میخوام بدم ،من ی مشکل بزرگی راجب برنامه ریزی دارم، روی برنامه ریختن خیلی حساسم و کلی از وقتمو‌ صرف برنامه نوشتن و فکر کردن راجبش میکنم ، همش راجب این فکر میکنم که چیو کی بخونم ، از کجا شروع کنم ، چه روزایی چه درساییو  بخونم ، چقدر تست واسه هر مبحث از کدوم کتاب بزنم ،کی تست های ی بحثو بزنم، از اخر بخونم یا از اول بخونم و سوال هایی از این قبیل 
و به محض اینکه چند تیکه از برنامم اجرا نمیشه دوباره یکی دیگه مینویسم 
و از همه مهم تر فکر میکنم اون برنامه ای که خودم برای خودم میریزم درست نیست و به همین خاطر خیلی پایبند به انجام دادنش نیستم ،
اگه بتونم این مشکلمو راجب برنامه ریزی حل کنم ، یکی دغدغه های بزرگم بر طرف میشه ، ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید که چطور این مشکلمو برطرف کنم

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام من نظام جدیدم و ۹۹ اولین کنکوریه که میخوام بدم ،من ی مشکل بزرگی راجب برنامه ریزی دارم، روی برنامه ریختن خیلی حساسم و کلی از وقتمو‌ صرف برنامه نوشتن و فکر کردن راجبش میکنم ، همش راجب این فکر میکنم که چیو کی بخونم ، از کجا شروع کنم ، چه روزایی چه درساییو  بخونم ، چقدر تست واسه هر مبحث از کدوم کتاب بزنم ،کی تست های ی بحثو بزنم، از اخر بخونم یا از اول بخونم و سوال هایی از این قبیل ������
> و به محض اینکه چند تیکه از برنامم اجرا نمیشه دوباره یکی دیگه مینویسم 
> و از همه مهم تر فکر میکنم اون برنامه ای که خودم برای خودم میریزم درست نیست و به همین خاطر خیلی پایبند به انجام دادنش نیستم ،
> اگه بتونم این مشکلمو راجب برنامه ریزی حل کنم ، یکی دغدغه های بزرگم بر طرف میشه ، ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید که چطور این مشکلمو برطرف کنم


سلام
این مشکل فقط مختص شما نیس تقریبا ۹۰٪ کنکوریا این مشکل رو دارن و در واقع تابستون دوران شناسایی و رفع این مدل مشکلات مطالعه اس تا از مهر بهترین روش دستت اومده باشه 
بیشترسن قسمت این موضوع بخاطر کمال گراییه ک تو دنبال بهترین برنامه ای ....... و وقتی قسمتی ازش اجرا نمیشه این برنامه بنظرت ناقص شده و تو باید یه بهترین جدید بنویسی 
توی برنامه ریزی روزانه ک داری مثلا ننویس ۲تا۴ ریاضی .........بنویس ۲ساعت ریاضی دیگ هز وقت و هرجور خوندی مشخص نیس 
تعداد تست از قبل مشخص نکن برای یکروز برای هفته مشخص کن یعنی جمعه بشین بنویس ریاضی فلان مباحث توندا میشه با فلان قدر تست فقط همین 
بعد هر شب برای روز بعد ازون برنامه ی هفتگی یه تیکه هایی انتخاب کن و بخون اینمدلی اگ چیزی هم موند خیالت راحته ک میتونی در طول هفته جبرانش کنی 
در مورد برنامه ریزی بهترین برنامه ریز برای آدم خودشه چون الان تو سبک زندگیت دستته ساعت غذا خوردنت زمان خوابت وقتایی ک پر انرژی یا بی حوصله هستی همشو میدونی اما مشاور نه ...... بنظر من کسی فقط باید بره پیش مشاور ک یا سست اراده اس و نیاز به نظارت شدید داره یا اینک کلا برنامه ریزی بلد نیس ک یکماه برا پیش مشاور یاد بگیره ازون به بعد خودش برنامه بریزه

----------


## elhameli

> سلام
> نظام جدید 
> چون هم نظام تغییر کرده و کنکور مجدد نظام قدیم نخواهد بود هم منابعش دیگ تجدید چاپ نشده 
> هم مطالب جدید کم حجم تره احتمالا ممکنه توی ژنتیک و بعضی مسائل درس های اختصاصی به مشکل بر میخورید ک اینا کامل از نظام جدید حذف شدن


برای کسی که پایه اش صفر هست، آزمون های آزمایشی نیازی هست ؟؟اگر هست یا نیست، معمولا چه زمانی نیاز به ثبت نام در آزمون های آزمایشی هست ؟؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> برای کسی که پایه اش صفر هست، آزمون های آزمایشی نیازی هست ؟؟اگر هست یا نیست، معمولا چه زمانی نیاز به ثبت نام در آزمون های آزمایشی هست ؟؟


بنظر من تابستون زمان آزمون دادن نیس باید روی روش ها کار کرد و بهترین سبک خوندن رو بدست آورد و در کنارش پایه ی کلی رو بست مثلا برای ریاضی معادله و مثلثات پایه ی اکثر مباحث مهم هستن 
اما از مهر برای بیشتر کنکوریا بخاطر اینک تنبلی نکنن یا فک نکنن زمان زیاده و بی برنامه نمونن بهتره آزمون شرکت کنن (البته بعضی ها واقعا میخونن و نیازی به آزمون ندارن ک انقد این افراد کمن بهتره ریسک نکنین)
در ضمن آزمون در کنار خوبی هاش بدی هایی هم داره مثل تراز قلم چی ..... بخاطر تقلب ها و... این تراز خیلی واقعی نیس و نباید باعث ناامیدی بشه 
من گزینه دو سوالاتش ندیدم اما از نظر بازه ی سه هفته ای بودن و تقلب کم (چون کلا تعدادش کمه) بنظرم بهتر از قلم چیه بخصوش برای سطح ضعیف

----------


## Juliette

> بنظر من تابستون زمان آزمون دادن نیس باید روی روش ها کار کرد و بهترین سبک خوندن رو بدست آورد و در کنارش پایه ی کلی رو بست مثلا برای ریاضی معادله و مثلثات پایه ی اکثر مباحث مهم هستن 
> اما از مهر برای بیشتر کنکوریا بخاطر اینک تنبلی نکنن یا فک نکنن زمان زیاده و بی برنامه نمونن بهتره آزمون شرکت کنن (البته بعضی ها واقعا میخونن و نیازی به آزمون ندارن ک انقد این افراد کمن بهتره ریسک نکنین)
> در ضمن آزمون در کنار خوبی هاش بدی هایی هم داره مثل تراز قلم چی ..... بخاطر تقلب ها و... این تراز خیلی واقعی نیس و نباید باعث ناامیدی بشه 
> من گزینه دو سوالاتش ندیدم اما از نظر بازه ی سه هفته ای بودن و تقلب کم (چون کلا تعدادش کمه) بنظرم بهتر از قلم چیه بخصوش برای سطح ضعیف


با سلام
جهت شرکت سه باره یا چهارباره در کنکور چکار بایستی کرد؟
با سپاس

----------


## Zahrash98

سلام وقت بخیر.من دانشجوی ترم ۶ مهندسی مواد و متالورژیم و هیچ علاقه ای به رشته ام ندام کما اینکه ۷۲ پاس کردم‌.هرچقد میگذره بیشتر احساس میکنم نیاز هست دوباره کنکور بدم. احساس میکنم هنوز دیر نشده و میشه یکبار دیگه برای خواسته ام بجنگم و بدستش بیارم.اینم بگم که درنهایت خیلی خوونیای کنکورم اصلا روی اصول نمیخوندم. الان دچار سردرگمیم و نمیدونم باید چه کنم!؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> با سلام
> جهت شرکت سه باره یا چهارباره در کنکور چکار بایستی کرد؟
> با سپاس


سلام 
برای دخترا ک هیچی راحت میتونن کنکور بدن 
برای پسرا فقط یکبار حق پشت کنکور موندن دارن یعنی در کل دو تا کنکور 
از بعدش میتونن برن پیامنور ثبتنام کنن یه رشته ی ساده و مرخصی بگیرن دو ترم ک از آزاد هزینه ی خیلی کمتری داره و معافیت تحصیلی میگیرن بعد اگ کنکور سومم قبول نشدن همون پیامنور ادامه شو برن البته دیگ بیشتر دو ترم نمیشه مرخصی گرفت و باز الکی چنتا واحد پاس کنن و در کنارش واس کنکور بخونن....پیام نور هم کلاس حضوریش کمه و زیاد مشکلی ایجاد نمیکنه

----------


## Raha.mh

من برای فیزیک مبتکران با گاج نقره ای دارم پایمم ضعیف ب نظرتون کدومو کار کنم؟ میرسم از تابستون تا اخر ارذیبهشت جفتشو کار کنم ولی بی کیفیت نمیشه ؟؟؟خب بجاش ی کتاب میخونم علامت دارامو مرور میکنم مجدد اصن نمیدونم چیکار کتم، تستای گاج نقره ای احساس میکتم قوی تر ولی اخه درسنامه و پاسخ تشریحیش مبهم واسم کمی، من چیکار کنم ؟؟؟

----------


## Sina521

سلام تشکر میکنم ازتون برای زدن همچین تایپیک مفیدی.من سال اینده دارم میرم یازدهم و مشکلی که دارم اینه که من تا حالا ده تا تست تو عمرم نزدم و فقط تشریحی کار میکردم چون ما فقط امتحان میدادم و نه ازمون های خاصی.حالا سوالم بیشتر اینه من تو برنامه زمانی تست ها مشکل دارم.مثلا یه درسیو خوندیم کی تست بزنیم کی دوباره دوره ش کنیم چند تا تست بزنیم.در کل میخواست به صورت جامع از پایه بهم توضیح بدید.تشکر

----------


## reyhanesarjaz

آبجی گاج موضوعی چاپ چندش خوبه؟از من 95 طوری نی؟

----------


## reza fff

> سلام وقت بخیر.من دانشجوی ترم ۶ مهندسی مواد و متالورژیم و هیچ علاقه ای به رشته ام ندام کما اینکه ۷۲ پاس کردم‌.هرچقد میگذره بیشتر احساس میکنم نیاز هست دوباره کنکور بدم. احساس میکنم هنوز دیر نشده و میشه یکبار دیگه برای خواسته ام بجنگم و بدستش بیارم.اینم بگم که درنهایت خیلی خوونیای کنکورم اصلا روی اصول نمیخوندم. الان دچار سردرگمیم و نمیدونم باید چه کنم!؟


سلام..شما حتما با ی مشاور خوب صحبت کن

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام وقت بخیر.من دانشجوی ترم ۶ مهندسی مواد و متالورژیم و هیچ علاقه ای به رشته ام ندام کما اینکه ۷۲ پاس کردم‌.هرچقد میگذره بیشتر احساس میکنم نیاز هست دوباره کنکور بدم. احساس میکنم هنوز دیر نشده و میشه یکبار دیگه برای خواسته ام بجنگم و بدستش بیارم.اینم بگم که درنهایت خیلی خوونیای کنکورم اصلا روی اصول نمیخوندم. الان دچار سردرگمیم و نمیدونم باید چه کنم!؟


سلام 
به چه رشته ای علاقه دارین؟ 
خانواده شرایط قبول کنکور دوبارتونو دارن؟ 
توی رشته ای ک الان هستین شغل مناسبی میتونید در آینده داشته باشین؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> من برای فیزیک مبتکران با گاج نقره ای دارم پایمم ضعیف ب نظرتون کدومو کار کنم؟ میرسم از تابستون تا اخر ارذیبهشت جفتشو کار کنم ولی بی کیفیت نمیشه ؟؟؟خب بجاش ی کتاب میخونم علامت دارامو مرور میکنم مجدد اصن نمیدونم چیکار کتم، تستای گاج نقره ای احساس میکتم قوی تر ولی اخه درسنامه و پاسخ تشریحیش مبهم واسم کمی، من چیکار کنم ؟؟؟


خیلیا دیدم ک از مبتکران بشدت تعریف کردن اما من پیش رو گرفتم اصلا خوشم نیومد پس کاملا شخصیه (البته من از گاج هم خوشگ نیومد پس با حرف من نظرتون عوض نشه)
هردوی این کتابا خوبن و اصلااا دوتاشم نخونیا وقت تلف کردنه یکی رو انتخاب کن با همون پیش برو و مرور کن
اگ گاج برات مبهمه و با مبتکران راحتی مبتکران بخون

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام تشکر میکنم ازتون برای زدن همچین تایپیک مفیدی.من سال اینده دارم میرم یازدهم و مشکلی که دارم اینه که من تا حالا ده تا تست تو عمرم نزدم و فقط تشریحی کار میکردم چون ما فقط امتحان میدادم و نه ازمون های خاصی.حالا سوالم بیشتر اینه من تو برنامه زمانی تست ها مشکل دارم.مثلا یه درسیو خوندیم کی تست بزنیم کی دوباره دوره ش کنیم چند تا تست بزنیم.در کل میخواست به صورت جامع از پایه بهم توضیح بدید.تشکر


سلام 
اینک تا الان تست نزدی تقریبا طبیعیه اما بهتره از همین یازدهم شروع کنی در مورد زمان توی اختصاصیا بجز زیست بلافاصله بعد خوندن درسات میتونی تست بزنی و تمرین کنی اما برای عمومیا بهتره هر روز ک خوندی برداش تستای اون بخش رو بزنی 
برای زیست همون روز به تعدادی بزن بخاطر آشنایی با مدل سوال دادن اون قسمت و بقیش بمونه برای فرداش و دوره های بعدی 
در مورد مرور شیوه های روانشناسی زیادی احتمالا شنیده باشی اما اینا زیاد بدرد کنکور نمیخوره هر جمعه رو حداقل نصفشو بذار برای مرور کلی هرجی طول هفته خوندی 
البته وقتی آزمون شرکت کنی این جمعه تبدیل میشه به پنج شنبه ها چون جمعه آزمونه 
در کنارش با برناما راهبردز ک آزمونا دارن مرور میکنز و تستای نشان دارت ک تستایی هستن ک خیلی باحالن یا بلد نبودی روش حلشو دوباره حل میکنی 
کلا آخر هفته و آخر ماه ویژه ی مروره 
زیادم روی مرور حساس نباش 
براز درسای حفظی مث دینی هروقت نوبت خوندنشه مثلا قراره درس ۵ رو بخونی یه نگاهیم به درس قبلیش بنداز

----------


## Neo.Healer

> آبجی گاج موضوعی چاپ چندش خوبه؟از من 95 طوری نی؟


زیاد فرقی ندارن 
چاپ ۹۵ یعنی ویژه ی کنکور ۹۶؟ اگ آره ک همین عالیه چون ۹۸ ک کتاب جدیدی نبود ۹۷ هم با ۹۶ فرق زیادی نداشت

----------


## Phatums

*سلام آبجی جان خوشحالم که برگشتی اینا سوالای منن . ج بدی ممنون میشم (:
1.روش خوندن عربیت چطور بود؟ ازمون میخوام گاج برم از سوم شرو کرده . قواعد سال اولو بلدم دومم تا نصفه مسلطم. سال 97 ،53 زدم 

2.از فصل تابع نظام قدیم کتاب خیلی سبز کدوم قسمتش واس پیشه؟ 
3. الان 3 روزه همه چی اوکیه از منابعم تا اتاقم و مرتب بودن و... ولی ی رب میشینم و باز پا میشم میرم با اشپزی وکارا خونه یا بازی خودم سرگرم میکنم ، اخر شبم عذاب وجدان میگیرتم. ممکنه راهکاری بگی؟ نظر خودم این بود بعد پیاده روی هرروز که میرم پارک برم کتابخونه و حداقل یکی دوساعت بخونم . ولی میترسم خاطرات بد گذشته ام تو کتابخونه تکرار شه . و یادم بیاد چقد من رفتم این کتابخونه و اومدم خونه ولی روزی بیشتر 7.8 ساعت نخوندم و همیشه نیمه کاره ماهای اخر بریدم و رهاش کردم. 

4. واس زیست هم خ سبز دارم هم آیکیو و ازمون گاج حواس و هورمون و گوارش و گازها(قبلا تستای الگوشونو زدم) ، با کدوم کار کنم؟*

----------


## Neo.Healer

> *سلام آبجی جان خوشحالم که برگشتی اینا سوالای منن . ج بدی ممنون میشم (:
> 1.روش خوندن عربیت چطور بود؟ ازمون میخوام گاج برم از سوم شرو کرده . قواعد سال اولو بلدم دومم تا نصفه مسلطم. سال 97 ،53 زدم 
> 
> 2.از فصل تابع نظام قدیم کتاب خیلی سبز کدوم قسمتش واس پیشه؟ 
> 3. الان 3 روزه همه چی اوکیه از منابعم تا اتاقم و مرتب بودن و... ولی ی رب میشینم و باز پا میشم میرم با اشپزی وکارا خونه یا بازی خودم سرگرم میکنم ، اخر شبم عذاب وجدان میگیرتم. ممکنه راهکاری بگی؟ نظر خودم این بود بعد پیاده روی هرروز که میرم پارک برم کتابخونه و حداقل یکی دوساعت بخونم . ولی میترسم خاطرات بد گذشته ام تو کتابخونه تکرار شه . و یادم بیاد چقد من رفتم این کتابخونه و اومدم خونه ولی روزی بیشتر 7.8 ساعت نخوندم و همیشه نیمه کاره ماهای اخر بریدم و رهاش کردم. 
> 
> 4. واس زیست هم خ سبز دارم هم آیکیو و ازمون گاج حواس و هورمون و گوارش و گازها(قبلا تستای الگوشونو زدم) ، با کدوم کار کنم؟*


سلام عزیزم
۱. من از فیلم ناصح زاده استفاده کردم و فقط همینو خوندم با تست های کنکور 
پس دوران تابستون کل اول رو بصورت کامل بخون میتونی از خیلی سبز یا فیلم ناصح زاده استفاده کنی هر دو عالین 

۲.یکم قاطی پاتیه....کل قدر مطلق و جزءصحیح برای پیشه...توی پیش یه بخش کوچیکی به لگاریتم اشاره شده.....وارون تابع هست و درجه دو 
برای اینک بهتر متوجه بشی برو کتابدرسی تیتر های پررنگ کتابدرسی همون مطالب موجودن 

۳.ببین چون اولاشی انتظار ساعت بالا نداشته باش طبیعیه کم بخونی و عادت به مطالعه نداشته باشی 
کتابخونه بری خوبا اما مدت کمی اونجا باش ک برات شرطی نشه ک فقط کتابخونه بتونی بخونی+از ساعت کم شروع کن+وقتایی ک حوصله ات نمیکشه درسای سبک یا موردعلاقه ات طوطی وار بخون شاید بنژر بی فایده باشه اما باعث عادت به مطالعه میشه 

۴. بستگی به سطحت داره 
آیکیو برای متوسط به بالاس 
خیلی سبز ک درسنامه اش خوبه اما تست نه 
آزمون گاج ندیدم من نمیدونم

----------


## Hosseinmoradi98

@Araz
سلام
ببخشید من تازه از طریق دوستان با اینجا اشنا شدم و جزو رتبه های برتر کنکور ۹۵ هستم 
اگه ممکنه راهنماییم کنین که چطور باهاتون مصاحبه کنم و کارنامه مو بفرستم
ر.ا: ببخشید تازه واردم نمیدونستم کجا این پیامو بذارم

----------


## Raha.mh

ببخشید ی سوال دیگ ام داشتم من الان برای این تابستون  زیست دوم +سوم فیزیک حرکت دینامیک +دوم . ریاضی دنباله حسابی هندسی لگاریتم احتمال مثلثات تابع حدوپیوستگی معادله نامعاذله  شیمی دوم و سوم  عربی کامل دینی دوم زبان سوم ادبیات ارایه زبان فارسی ب نظرتون این حجم خوبه ؟؟ برای تابستون بخونم ی دور تستاشونم کامل بزنم ؟؟

----------


## ArweNN

*پزشکی دولتی  درس می خونید؟*

----------


## mnb1392

> ببخشید ی سوال دیگ ام داشتم من الان برای این تابستون  زیست دوم +سوم فیزیک حرکت دینامیک +دوم . ریاضی دنباله حسابی هندسی لگاریتم احتمال مثلثات تابع حدوپیوستگی معادله نامعاذله  شیمی دوم و سوم  عربی کامل دینی دوم زبان سوم ادبیات ارایه زبان فارسی ب نظرتون این حجم خوبه ؟؟ برای تابستون بخونم ی دور تستاشونم کامل بزنم ؟؟


بجای حد و پیوستگی مشتق بخونید چون خود حد غالبا با مشتق رفع ابهام میشه
فیزیک سوم تعداد تست بیشتری داره نسبت به دوما و سنگین تر هست بنظرم از الان که شروع میکنید فیزیک سوم رو شروع کنید خیلی بهتر خواهد بود 
ریاضی رو اول از مباحث پایه ایی شروع کنید بهتره مثلا اول معادله و نامعادله بعد درجه دو بعد قدر و ... 

پ.ن : با عرض معذرت از 
*Neo.Healer*  

 عزیز بخاطر دخالت در تاپیکشون  :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> ببخشید ی سوال دیگ ام داشتم من الان برای این تابستون  زیست دوم +سوم فیزیک حرکت دینامیک +دوم . ریاضی دنباله حسابی هندسی لگاریتم احتمال مثلثات تابع حدوپیوستگی معادله نامعاذله  شیمی دوم و سوم  عربی کامل دینی دوم زبان سوم ادبیات ارایه زبان فارسی ب نظرتون این حجم خوبه ؟؟ برای تابستون بخونم ی دور تستاشونم کامل بزنم ؟؟


 :Yahoo (77):  نه خیلیییی زیاده چخبره :Yahoo (21): 
زیست اگ در حد متوسط داری برو ژنتیک بخون اگ ضعیفی همین دوم رو بخون 
فیزیک حرکت دینامیک خوبه 
ریاضی معادله نامعادله مثلثات تابع و انواع(همون قدرمطلق و لگاریتم و...) 
شیمی دوم بجز فصل۵+سوم فصل۱ 
عربی اول 
دینی هیچی 
زبان یکم لغت بخون 
ادبیات کل آرایه با بخش های شمارشی زبان فارسی (مث تکواژ و صفت پیشین و اسم مشتق و...)
اینارو تموم کنی عالیه با تست 
تست کامل ک نه تا هرجا شد اما نصف تستاشو دیگ حتما بزن

----------


## Neo.Healer

> *پزشکی دولتی  درس می خونید؟*


پزشکی مازاد علوم پزشکی سنندج 
اگ میپرسی مازاد چیه شبیه پردیسه اما یسری فرق داره مث اینک مازاد و سراسری اصلا فرقی ندارن و کلاس یکسان با همون ورودز ها داره اما پردیس فرق داره

----------


## Raha.mh

> نه خیلیییی زیاده چخبره
> زیست اگ در حد متوسط داری برو ژنتیک بخون اگ ضعیفی همین دوم رو بخون 
> فیزیک حرکت دینامیک خوبه 
> ریاضی معادله نامعادله مثلثات تابع و انواع(همون قدرمطلق و لگاریتم و...) 
> شیمی دوم بجز فصل۵+سوم فصل۱ 
> عربی اول 
> دینی هیچی 
> زبان یکم لغت بخون 
> ادبیات کل آرایه با بخش های شمارشی زبان فارسی (مث تکواژ و صفت پیشین و اسم مشتق و...)
> ...


اخه گفتم بیشتر حجمارو تابستون بخونم از مهر ک قلم چی میرم دیگ بیشتر تست بزنم فقط

----------


## Neo.Healer

> اخه گفتم بیشتر حجمارو تابستون بخونم از مهر ک قلم چی میرم دیگ بیشتر تست بزنم فقط


کیفیت هم مهمه یعنی تو زیاد بخونی اما خوب نباشه بدردی نمیخوره
تازه الان از خودت خیلی کار بکشی بعدا ممکنه در طول سال ک زمان مهمتری هم هست کم بیاری 
پس بهتره متعادل رفتار کنی

----------


## fisae

> کیفیت هم مهمه یعنی تو زیاد بخونی اما خوب نباشه بدردی نمیخوره
> تازه الان از خودت خیلی کار بکشی بعدا ممکنه در طول سال ک زمان مهمتری هم هست کم بیاری 
> پس بهتره متعادل رفتار کنی


سلام، من بعد حدودا ۳ ماه دوباره از شما سوال میکنم  :Yahoo (4): 
من تقریبا چیزی که میخواستم انجام بدم رو انجام دادم، یعنی بیشتر از ۶۰ درصد پایه رو تو تابستون تموم کردم، اما خب مشکل اینجاست خیلی مرور نکردم  :Yahoo (19):  نمیدونم بیشتر ادامه بدم و پایه رو تموم کنم بعد برگردم مرور و تستاش، یا کم کم مرور و خوندن رو باهم داشته باشم؟ راستی درمورد منبع عربی و دینی میشه راهنماییم کنی؟ من تو قواعد عربی خیلی ضعیفم، البته ترجمه عربی رو راحت میزنم، درمورد دینی هم کتابو نمیتونم خیلی خوب تحلیل کنم، حوصلم نمیکشه، منبعی هست که توضیحات کتابو بگه؟ من شنیدم سفیر خرد خوبه، گفتم نظر شما رو هم بپرسم، ممنونم...

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام، من بعد حدودا ۳ ماه دوباره از شما سوال میکنم 
> من تقریبا چیزی که میخواستم انجام بدم رو انجام دادم، یعنی بیشتر از ۶۰ درصد پایه رو تو تابستون تموم کردم، اما خب مشکل اینجاست خیلی مرور نکردم  نمیدونم بیشتر ادامه بدم و پایه رو تموم کنم بعد برگردم مرور و تستاش، یا کم کم مرور و خوندن رو باهم داشته باشم؟ راستی درمورد منبع عربی و دینی میشه راهنماییم کنی؟ من تو قواعد عربی خیلی ضعیفم، البته ترجمه عربی رو راحت میزنم، درمورد دینی هم کتابو نمیتونم خیلی خوب تحلیل کنم، حوصلم نمیکشه، منبعی هست که توضیحات کتابو بگه؟ من شنیدم سفیر خرد خوبه، گفتم نظر شما رو هم بپرسم، ممنونم...


سلام 
ببخشید دیر جواب میدم چون درگیر دانشگاه بودم اصلا نقل قولا رو چک نمیکردم 
هم مرور داشته باش هم بخون .... اما اگ قضیه فراموشی خیلی جدیه میتونی یک هفته کامل مرور کنی بعد 
اگ نظام قدیمی دینی گاج یا سفیر خرد ..... عربی خیلی سبز 
برای قواعد عربی فیلم ناصح زاده از سایت آلا دانلود کن رایگانه...البته از خیلی سبزم میشه فهمید 
منبعی ک مد نظرته گاج هست برای دینی....سفیر خرد اومده کتابو نموداری کرده و همه چیز بصورت نموداره اما اینک میخوای تحلیل هارو قشنگ بنویسه گاج خیلی بهتره....در عوض با سفیر خرد حوصله ات کمتر سر میره حالا ببین کدوم برات مهمتره

----------


## fisae

> سلام 
> ببخشید دیر جواب میدم چون درگیر دانشگاه بودم اصلا نقل قولا رو چک نمیکردم 
> هم مرور داشته باش هم بخون .... اما اگ قضیه فراموشی خیلی جدیه میتونی یک هفته کامل مرور کنی بعد 
> اگ نظام قدیمی دینی گاج یا سفیر خرد ..... عربی خیلی سبز 
> برای قواعد عربی فیلم ناصح زاده از سایت آلا دانلود کن رایگانه...البته از خیلی سبزم میشه فهمید 
> منبعی ک مد نظرته گاج هست برای دینی....سفیر خرد اومده کتابو نموداری کرده و همه چیز بصورت نموداره اما اینک میخوای تحلیل هارو قشنگ بنویسه گاج خیلی بهتره....در عوض با سفیر خرد حوصله ات کمتر سر میره حالا ببین کدوم برات مهمتره


سلام؛ خیلی متشکرم از پاسخ جامعت.. من سفیرخرد رو مد نظر دارم، انشالله که کارمو راه بندازه... باز هم ممنونم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## fateme2020

سلام بچه ها من میخوام از نظام قدیم تجربی تغییر رشته بدم به ریاضی نظام جدید باید چیکار کنم ؟ریاضی و فیزیکشون خیلی تغییر کرده ؟ از کجا شروع کنم؟

----------

